# Question about a place in Boston or near Boston for Airsoft ?



## vietboy1st (May 2, 2009)

hi, i have a question if there is a place for us to train and play airsoft in or Near Boston area ? Because i don't want to go into some random wood area and place then get arrest by the police. 
Thank you


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know of any Airsoft ranges, but as long as you're *far away* from civilization and didn't repaint the orange tip of the Airsoft gun like a dumbass, you should be okay. People get freaked out when they see people walking around with those things.

If you start freaking people out, you could be considered to be disturbing the peace or disorderly conduct, and if any of the projectiles fly near a roadway, there are a host of definate legal problems that could arise.

Vietboy, the following doesn't answer your question, but they are the current laws applying to Airsoft. If you are 22, they probably don't apply to you. Scheft actually covered this topic in his 08-09 Legal Update and in 2006 the AG's Office has advocated that Airsoft guns be governed by all the BB/Air rifle gun laws:

MGL c. 269, §§ 12A and 12B


> Chapter 269: Section 12A. Air rifles; sale to minors
> 
> Section 12A. Whoever sells to a minor under the age of eighteen or whoever, not being the parent, guardian or adult teacher or instructor, furnishes to a minor under the age of eighteen an air rifle or so-called BB gun, shall be punished by a fine of not less than fifty nor more than two hundred dollars or by imprisonment for not more than six months.
> 
> ...


In brief, Airsoft guns are illegal for minors under 18 to have anywhere else but their own home or on property where they have permission of the owner to be UNLESS AN ADULT IS PRESENT. A minor under 18 cannot _shoot_ an Airsoft weapon *anywhere* unless an adult is present. Non-arrestable criminal offense with a hundred dollar fine, and your guns get confiscated.

Just for the record, I am not a lawyer, so make sure you double check your facts and do not rely on it to your own detriment.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Do not play it in a Public Park. 

Your best bet is to do it on Private Property on which you have permission to be there. If you do have permission make sure the owner of that property is aware of what you are doing. 

If you are under 18 make sure you know the laws pertaining to the use as well as having the custody of Airsoft devices.


----------



## vietboy1st (May 2, 2009)

yeah myself i am 22 i owned a few airsoft rifles mostly just to hang around the house or use it at the event or field... Been playing all over mass and suck that the closer one is in Bedford, MA. Which is kind of wacky because in the middle of a fire fight. Someone called " case fire " and wait for the civilians to walking by -_-" But people they are cool with it because we don't do stupid thing with it...... But Yeah I look on the map i don't see any wood indicated in green color on the map. So i am just wondering if you guys who is a police officer near Boston area can help me a place with it. Alll i need is one day to play or train mostly on Sunday. from 10 am to 4 or 5 PM
Thank you


----------



## vietboy1st (May 2, 2009)

mtc said:


> P & L Paintball on Bedford St Bridgewater.
> 
> There's also a website online.. don't recall the name... but they plan "missions".


 Oh yeah i been there a few times and it is fun but too far from where i live. Myself i live in Dorchester. I believe this town got bunch of retard and idiots teenagers live here.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

vietboy1st said:


> yeah myself i am 22 i owned a few airsoft rifles mostly just to hang around the house or use it at the event or field... Been playing all over mass and suck that the closer one is in Bedford, MA. Which is kind of wacky because in the middle of a fire fight. Someone called " case fire " and wait for the civilians to walking by -_-" But people they are cool with it because we don't do stupid thing with it...... But Yeah I look on the map i don't see any wood indicated in green color on the map. So i am just wondering if you guys who is a police officer near Boston area can help me a place with it. Alll i need is one day to play or train mostly on Sunday. from 10 am to 4 or 5 PM
> Thank you


Please tell me you are not one of these guys who scrape the orange paint off the tip of the barrel so it looks like a real gun. :NO:


----------



## RTC#306 (Oct 26, 2008)

vietboy1st said:


> yeah myself i am 22 i owned a few airsoft rifles mostly just to hang around the house or use it at the event or field... Been playing all over mass and suck that the closer one is in Bedford, MA. Which is kind of wacky because in the middle of a fire fight. Someone called " case fire " and wait for the *civilians* to walking by -_-" But people they are cool with it because we don't do stupid thing with it...... But Yeah I look on the map i don't see any wood indicated in green color on the map. So i am just wondering if you guys who is a police officer near Boston area can help me a place with it. Alll i need is one day to play or train mostly on Sunday. from 10 am to 4 or 5 PM
> Thank you




SO, you might be a little too into it......... You are a civilian as well, even if your playing out a "mission".

LOL, I had to sorry..... I am glad your considerate of those who may not realize what airsoft is and would shit a brick if they saw 10 guys with guns running around.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Found a pic of "vietboy1st" on one of his "missions":










If you want to do some real "missions", grow some freaking stones and head over to your local recruiters office...you'll get all the missions you want there.


----------



## vietboy1st (May 2, 2009)

yes sir. Airsoft is a sport for me instead of basketball or other sport.

Abotu the picture. Who the hell is that fat kid ? He looks like he is about to blow up by air pressure. haha imagine using his fat body to entry into a house XD. Also all my gears are from the Military. ( not stolen stuff )


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

vietboy1st said:


> Alll i need is one day to play or *train* mostly on Sunday. from 10 am to 4 or 5 PM
> Thank you


wait... training for what, exactly? terrorist like activity?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This yokel has got to be a board member having fun....Good God!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Killjoy said:


>


I knew John Popper was a firearms enthusiast, but I thought he had lost most of the weight. Anyone else notice they're using real rifles with blanks and Miles gear?



justanotherparatrooper said:


> This yokel has got to be a board member having fun....Good God!


Maybe so, but this is another kid I don't mind helping out. Not condecending, demanding, or a know it all. And he actually had the balls to register a username.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

True enough, he did register so I'll give him credit for that then I'll deduct for retarded post...crap, back in the negatives again.


----------



## vietboy1st (May 2, 2009)

Training for to play against with other teams around mass. And that fat guy in the picture is too fast to play airsoft. But i would use hit body as a sand bag for cover lol.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

There were a few morons up this way that decided to play airsoft at an old GE Plant in Greenfield last year I believe. Boy were they surprised and lucky when the other team that showed up was the Seacoast Emergency Response, when an officer saw what appeared to be tactical gear and weapons.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

That thing is so damn real it could get you killed. Seems to me the bolt was one of the things I'd look for to judge authenticity in a hurry.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

what are you training for really? is an airsoft gun going to protect you in a gun fight?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> It will protect you from the space aliens when they come to abduct you in their flying sausages.


If those aliens are wearing protective eyewear? Vietboy and his tac team are SCREWED.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Some one gave me an airsoft hand gun last year for Christmas. Why I have no idea.

I used it once to see how it worked and put the gun away.

The person also gave me a bunch of BBs in the plastic jar. For some reason the lid was lose and the BBs spilled all over the floor.

Thousands of them. After cleaning the BBs up. I disassembled the air soft gun and threw it in the trash.

Its been about 6 months and I am still finding BBs around the house. :-(


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

vietboy1st said:


> Also all my gears are from the Military. ( not stolen stuff )


The NVA?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry to see this thread still going. Now I feel guilty by association, but Ive already outed myself as an airsofter on here before. Whether you call it a game or a sport, its a lot of fun but I really dont take it or myself that seriously. What the game does suffer from is a lot of bad press and idiots like this don't help at all. Neither does the overabundance of cheap guns sold at Wal-Mart and the idiot parents who buy these junk guns for thier kids. My guns cost upwards of $400 each, and I can guarentee nobody has used these kind of guns to shoot the neighbors or while driving around. I play only at licensed, insured areas (including the MOUT facility at Ft Drum which the Army has so generously let us use) and my "team" consists of a handful of active duty military, and a couple of sworn LEO's from MA, and VT. While it is fun, we see it for what it is, prefer not to be associated with asshats like this guy.

Believe me, I understand completely that when most of you guys hear airsoft you think of this:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=metiIxflZYo[/nomedia]

But this is more along the lines of what we do, this was a national event held at the Zussman MOUT facility at Ft. Knox, one of the premiere urban warfare training sites in the US. Sure, still a lot of goofy fat guys but pretty far from stupid kids in the backyard. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMpkvgPzBGw&feature=related"]YouTube- Operation Irene V[/nomedia]
A few active army units have procured airsoft guns for low-cost training when sims and MILES aren't available.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you are looking for something in the Boston area you could try Blue Hill Ave.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Why don't you just join the service and do the real thing?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know a great place.. It's on this map. The mission is finding a tall Saudi Arabian guy with a long gray beard. I'd start in the Qandahar region.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

hardtobehumble said:


> Why don't you just join the service and do the real thing?


A decent amount of people do actually transition. A lot also couldnt pass the physical. For some, its just about having a good time on the weekends, not about imitating the military or LE. Kinda like the weekend softball league, nobody busts their balls about trying out for the Red Sox..even if they wear the same jerseys. But there IS definitely a tremendous poser aspect associated with airsoft that is a sore spot for a lot of the participants.

If you dismiss it as a usless waste of time, you're passing up on some tremendous training oppertunities on the cheap. Sure sims are the best, but how often do you actually get to practice with them. We've run active shooter scenarios with Revere PD, and supplied the NHSP with the guns for an excercise involving the ATF and a few Air Marshals at UNH. Its a great way to run low impact training in an environment that cant handle the liability or damage of sims or paintballs, with weapons that accurately mimic the form and function of duty weapons. The mags fit in the real mag carriers, the pistols fit the same lights and fit in the same holsters. Please dont let the kids and the clowns be your only image of airsoft.


----------

